# Wie gefällt es Euch, dass Blizzard durch bessere Beute die WoW-Feiertage interessanter gestaltet?



## Flauwy (24. Juni 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, wie es Euch gefällt, dass Blizzard durch bessere Beute die WoW-Feiertage interessanter gestaltet.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

nunja der umhang war etwas besser als meiner. (nicht wirklich viel besser aber egal) halsteil ebenfalls.

Ich mache die Quests eher auf fun und wegen den Fun items. (Pet/sense ^^) Ok die sense hat auch spelldmg aber ich würd sie nur wegen style nehmen. Dolch für 150 makren + offhand >>>>>> sense.

Auch die hole 350 blüten fand ich cool (pvp event in og das ding holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) dieses auch nur für das fun item (podest zum tanzen)

aber items sind sicher motivation für gewisse .. offtank helm beim letzten event hat uns einige tanks gebacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Juni 2008)

Also meiner Meinung nach dient es nur dazu die Leute bei Stange zu halten. Zur Zeit stelle ich fest, das viele mit den Gedanken spielen mit WoW aufzuhören oder gar schon gekündigt haben. Allein in meiner Gilde sind es in den letzten 4-6 Wochen ca. 10 Leute gewesen, die sich verabschiedet haben. Auch von anderen Gilden hört man ähnliches. 
Ich glaube nicht das ich mir das einbilde, aber zur Zeit scheint WoW etwas rückläufig zu sein.


----------



## Daja (25. Juni 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach dient es nur dazu die Leute bei Stange zu halten. Zur Zeit stelle ich fest, das viele mit den Gedanken spielen mit WoW aufzuhören oder gar schon gekündigt haben. Allein in meiner Gilde sind es in den letzten 4-6 Wochen ca. 10 Leute gewesen, die sich verabschiedet haben. Auch von anderen Gilden hört man ähnliches.



Blizzard muss sich wirklich was überlegen um den Leuten den Spass am spielen zu erhalten. Nachdem ich mir AoC zugelegt hatte, war ich auch erstmal von WoW weg. Inzwischen geht's wieder, weil AoC noch einige Zeit zur Vervollständigung braucht und ich mich nicht mit Bugs rumschlagen möchte, aber die Konkurrenz zu WoW ist wesentlich stärker geworden.

Blizzard muss das Spiel abwechslungsreicher machen und öfter mal was Neues bringen, sonst laufen die Leute zur Konkurrenz über.


----------



## vanHaven (25. Juni 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach dient es nur dazu die Leute bei Stange zu halten. Zur Zeit stelle ich fest, das viele mit den Gedanken spielen mit WoW aufzuhören oder gar schon gekündigt haben. Allein in meiner Gilde sind es in den letzten 4-6 Wochen ca. 10 Leute gewesen, die sich verabschiedet haben. Auch von anderen Gilden hört man ähnliches.
> Ich glaube nicht das ich mir das einbilde, aber zur Zeit scheint WoW etwas rückläufig zu sein.



zum Vorpost: Jap, sehe ich genau so. Blizz miss richtig Gas geben, sonst wird's nix.
zum Topic:    Die Feste sind in meinen Augen Crap und der Loot ebenfalls.


----------



## Shany (25. Juni 2008)

Also meine Antwort wäre: Hä, neue Items??? Hab ich was verpasst????


----------



## Fornika (25. Juni 2008)

War drinn und hab mir den Ahune angesehen. Sieht ja ganz nett aus aber farmen würde ich den ned. der Stab zB ist auf der Stufe von Terokks Schattenstab und das Style finde ich persönlich zu übertrieben. 
Aber jedem das seine.

Prinzipiell find ichs aber gut das sie zu Feiertagen spezial Bosse machen, bringt wieder frischen wind rein. Das Braufest mit dem Widder war ganz lustig und ne super möglichkeit für Hordies nen Widder zu kriegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht gibts ja auch mal nen Kodo für uns allies ^^


----------



## Baldoran (25. Juni 2008)

also ich freue mich ja mehr darüber das diese ganzen events nun endlich einen guten sinn haben und ich dadurch dieses kohlebecken der tanzenden flammen bekommen habe...*grinst* 
die items von ahune sind mir recht egal...
der boss ist klasse ... aber er ist zu schwer für random gruppen...
und dafür das ahune nun der härteste 5personenboss ist hätte ich mir einen stab gewünscht der bessere werte hat....
die sense sieht klasse aus...aber meine 2 blauen items übertreffen sie...


----------



## Pferdesalamie (25. Juni 2008)

Hi also die items sind was stats angeht deutlich schlechter als wie die items aus den Inis, ganz klar!!
Finde fiel cooler das zbs. die Sachen von Sonnenwendenfest so nette efekte beim benutzen haben das alleine ist schon grund genug die quests zu machen hoffe das nochmehr soler Items den weg ins Spiel finden
achja die Frostsichel von Ahune aus den sklavenunterkünfet sollte man sich aufjedenfall farmen  wen man  stylitems sammel^^


----------



## d2wap (25. Juni 2008)

Ich stimme seit Wochen mit ab.. und höre im Podcast fast jedesmal von gewissen Stimmen warum sich die Umfrage der Woche schon wieder um World of Warcraft dreht...
Auch am Freitag wird eine leise Stimme diesen Kommentar wohl bringen.

Nicht das ich als WoW Spieler enttäuscht wäre, wenn ich eine Umfrage bekommen würde, die mit HdRO zu tun hat, oder Age of Conan zu tun hätte, nein, ich wäre sogar sehr dankbar.

Viele Leute spielen mittlerweile AoC und andere Spieler außer WoW. Hier gibt es sicher auch guten Stoff für eine Umfrage der Woche. Denn so viel passiert derzeit bei WoW nicht. Aktuellere Spiele wäre hier viel besser *find

Eine Umfrage für AoC wie zum Beispiel "Wäre ein jährliches Addon wie bei WoW in AoC gut, oder ist der Content so umfangreich das es nicht notwendig ist".


----------



## Minopales (25. Juni 2008)

ich will nen kodo! ;_;


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Gähn, ist mir zu langweilig und wenn man T6 Raidet ist ganze Zeug einfach nur Crap.


----------



## sindi (25. Juni 2008)

hab für das erste gestimmt aber mache das mehr für die pets und solche sachen


----------



## Orodben (25. Juni 2008)

Naja, die "Epix" sind vom Itemlevel eigentlich eher blau - mein Priester hat auch z.B. einen blauen Umhang, der deutlich besser ist.

Die Idee mit den Specialbossen ist super, aber die Belohnungen sollten mit dem Aufwand in Relation stehen - ein Boss den ich mit einer mittelklassigen Gruppe in 4min umhaue, und der dann Epische Ausrüstung liegen lässt, ist irgendwie dezent Sinnfrei. Aber damit hat Bliz ja leider schon mit den PvP/Arena-Teilen einen riesen Schritt in die falsche Richtung gemacht.

Was dagegen wirklich nice ist, sind die speziellen Pets, das Bufffood etc - aber ein Rezept würde mich hier mehr freuen als Futter, dass nach 14 Tagen schlecht wird. ^^


----------



## attake (25. Juni 2008)

naja  ich halte ned viel fon tagesqests ....  hab keine lust das selbe qest immer und immer wider zu machen  ( hab für nichts gestimmt )
naja  ich binn bis zum nächsten addon sowieso so gut wie raus 
AOC is momentan ne nette abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   wenn bliz das nächste addon wieder gut hinbekommt binn ich fieleicht wieder mit fon der party ^^

m.f.g.   ATTA


----------



## Schlagetot (25. Juni 2008)

Ich finds nen netten Anreiz. Zum einen ist es schon mal nen neuen Boss zu sehen. Der Kampf ist ja auch gut gemacht. Still stehen bleiben ist nicht, dadurch wird der Kampf spannend. 
Und auch wenn mein Raidchar natürlich bessere Sachen hat, war z.B. was für einen twink dabei. Auserdem droppen ja acuh nicht immer die traumitems in Kara, also sind die Items nette Lückenfüller.


----------



## Leetah (25. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Gähn, ist mir zu langweilig und wenn man T6 Raidet ist ganze Zeug einfach nur Crap.




Kann mich der Aussage nur anschließen. 
Belohnungen müllen genau wie Pets die Taschen voll.
Hab seid 4 Wochen kein Bock mehr auf´s Farmen - Quest sind auch längst alle abgearbeitet
Jetzt kann man nur noch T6 abfarmen und Arena spielen
Und nein - ich bin nicht arbeitslos aber hab das Glück in einer fantastischen Gilde zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die verspielteren unter uns, welche die Belohnungen und Quest als ganz großes Kino empfinden, ist die Aktion supi.

Naja, meine Reaktion ist vielleicht darauf begründet, daß ich trotz eigene Bank sowie etliche Twinks an Platzmangel leide und als erstes die Pets aussetzen (Tierheim gibts ja nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ) also löschen mußte.


----------



## Mitrandor (25. Juni 2008)

einfach kein WoW spielen, hab das auchma angekreuzt, ich bleib lieber in Mittelerde ^^.

Aber des mit dem Taschen zumüllen durch unnötiges Zeug kenn ich noch aus meiner WoW Zeit das
war ansich schon immer ätzend.


----------



## Ronas (25. Juni 2008)

Also ich sehe die tollen und innovativen Quests mehr als ansporn als die Belohnungen oder das Gold.
Allein daran sieht man mal wieder, das Blizzard doch gute Quests entwerfen kann...bitte mehr davon in Nordend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (26. Juni 2008)

Mich interessiert die Beute für die Quests und die Bosse eigentlich nicht. Ich finde eher auf einem Rollenspielserver die Stimmung zum Fest viel besser. Habe zum Beispiel gestern Abend mit 15 Leuten in der Kneipe in Stormwind einen über den Durst gesoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anoth (26. Juni 2008)

Jeder Umhang vom Frostlord gibt 1g 50s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine gute gelegenheit, noch ein wenig geld fürs addon zu tanken.


----------



## Calmituron (26. Juni 2008)

Immer stärker wird die Epic-Epidemie in WoW... mal schaun ob ich meinem shamy wenn der 70 ist in einem Tag full epic farmen kann?!


----------



## Nyak (27. Juni 2008)

Immer schön Beute anbieten und bloß keine Inhalte !  10 Mio. User können sich nicht irren !

Vielleicht sollte man zu den Feiertagen ein PvP-Event einbauen, da werden dann sicher 90% hinrennen !


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Juli 2008)

Jaja, mehr Epics bitte! Gibt ja noch nicht genügend. Werden die Items im WotlK Startgebiet eigentlich auch lila gefärbt oder kriegen die wieder diese unnötigen Farben?


----------



## Chakk (1. Juli 2008)

Die Beute/Items sind mir bei den Events herzlich egal, als Rollenspielerin feiere ich diese Events mit der Gilde. Außerdem bin eher dafür, dass sie mal neue Quests einbauen und nicht am Erfahrungsbalken herumschrauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

